# Converting existing rhinestone designs for use on Decor machine



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone! My new Decor machine from Mesa will be here tomorrow or Friday. I will be using the Sierra Hotfix Era software for doing my designs from this point on. The problem is that for the past few years I have been using Stone Cut Pro from DAS to create my designs and cutting templates with them and I have hundreds of designs. I am trying to find a way to easily take those designs and be able to import them into Hotfix Era and convert them to a .DST file which I think is what the Decor machine needs. Anyone out there try this and have any luck? If so, how? I really don't want to have to recreate all of these designs!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I don't think there is an easy conversion or bulk conversion. I am only speaking winpc to cams, no experience with the decor.

I think SHF reads EPS, those files you already have in that should be fine.

Files you have saved as DAS files, you will have to convert one by one.
to a readable file for SHF

I still do all my work in Winpc. I couldn't bring myself to pay for the SHF. It works fine for me. in the beginning I thought I would have to convert all my existing file. Not true, I just do the ones I need when I need them.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

David... You're in luck... Been there done that...

One of the most common tasks we all do no matter what rhinestone software we use is take an existing design and convert it so our rhinestone software of choice can understand the objects are stones...

WinPC Sign and Stone Cut Pro have such a feature... Sadly as you discovered HotFix Era does not... No magic button to press anyhow... But it can be done... But there are a fair bit of specifics to know about the limitations...

So I created a video that talks about those specifics... I'm pretty sure everything I show in CorelDRAW can be done in Stone Cut Pro as well... So there is a little prep work to do with your existing files and then import into Hot Fix and further complete the conversion there...

This same technique demonstrated will also allow you to use your Rhinestone TTF Fonts from places such as Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies., Rhinestone Alphabets / All Fonts and Bling sports apparel within HotFix Era...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkDGd2c8i-A&feature=youtu.be

Kevin


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

katruax said:


> David... You're in luck... Been there done that...
> 
> One of the most common tasks we all do no matter what rhinestone software we use is take an existing design and convert it so our rhinestone software of choice can understand the objects are stones...
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Thanks for the reply. I'd love to see what you're talking about. But the video is marked private so it won't load. 

David


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

dhearn said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'd love to see what you're talking about. But the video is marked private so it won't load.
> 
> David


Sorry about that... I fixed that for you...

Kevin


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Kevin! Great video!


----------



## tsemien (Oct 18, 2017)

My Decor bling machine is not picking up stones on one side of the machine. It holds 6 different hoppers, it's not picking up the size 16s and 20s is hopper 4 and 5. Please someone help!


----------

